
Where's all my CPU and memory gone?  the answer: Slack - matt_oriordan
https://medium.com/@matt.at.ably/wheres-all-my-cpu-and-memory-gone-the-answer-slack-9e5c39207cab
======
saysorry
It's a web app, so I just use the web app.

